

USA Today has an Amazing New Website - radagaisus
http://beta.usatoday.com/?

======
kintamanimatt
It's like an over-designed tumblr theme. My eyes don't know where to go, it
feels claustrophobic when a story is open, the white headline is almost
invisible against the main photo, navigation is all over the show, and I'm
distracted by the secondary stories' photos so much so I don't read the
headline and just keep scrolling.

It's beautiful, but functionally it really needs simplifying.

------
msp
How do they make the page animations transition across separate requests to
the server?

~~~
batista
The magic of AJAX and history API?

------
hussa
Slow like crazy but a forward step if they can address the site performance.

------
tomwalker
I like the design.

A low bandwidth version would be useful though.

------
tedmiston
Their article preloading is very quick.

------
sampsonjs
Shame about the newspaper.

